# Vinyl Cutter for Stickers Using OSX and AI



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a vinyl cutter to make vinyl stickers only. I use a Mac OSX 10.4 and would like to us AI CS3, so a plug in would be great, instead of new stand alone software.

Is there a great package out there that fills these needs?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Tony! 

Which cutter are you thinking of buying? Is there any particular reason for wanting a "plug-in" only?

The only real standalone plug-in I know of that's Mac OS X Tiger compatible is NCS MagiSign. 

Also, I do see now on the Signcut Productivity Pro site that they offer a Mac OS X Tiger Illustrator and Inkscape Export plug-in. Since I'm still evaluating Productivity Pro, I haven't even checked into those export plug-ins. It may be something you are interested in.

If perhaps you're considering a Graphtec CraftROBO, they offer a Mac OS X plug-in called Cutting Master 2.

Aside from that, you'll be looking at full cutting applications for the Mac vs. a plug-in.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Tony_SS said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a vinyl cutter to make vinyl stickers only. I use a Mac OSX 10.4 and would like to us AI CS3, so a plug in would be great, instead of new stand alone software.
> 
> Is there a great package out there that fills these needs?
> ...


Are you looking for a high end cutter or entry level


----------



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking for an entry level machine... any idea's? Ebay comes up blank.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I assume you mean vinyl stickers as in vinyl decals. If you want to print on vinyl, you will need a special solvent printer. That being said, I'm pretty happy with the Laserpoint 24 from USCutter. Bargain basement price and cuts very well. Comes with one year subscription to Signcut Pro, which is a plug in that works with Illustrator and Corel Draw.
SC pro comes in two versions that work with either OS X or XP Vista and Windows 7


----------



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks JV!
Yes for vinyl stickers.

SC Pro sounds perfect.
I think 24" is too big for me though.. I was thinking 12" wide. What do you think of their MH line, the small one?

Or even their ROBO 330?

I'm looking at using 12" wide vinyl.. is that size hard to get?

I'll be doing smaller car stickers.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I would probably go with the Robo 330, just because it is mage by Graphtec. Also you can use their cutter plug in without signing up for a subscription. I think the Robo 330 is a 8.5 inch cutter? I would suggest thinking seriously if you will ever need a larger cutter. Now would be the time to get more than you need if so.


----------



## Tony_SS (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats great. It sounds like either the Robo 330 or Laserpoint 24 both offer software solutions to with with plugins via AI.

Now I just have to decide which one would be right for me.
A cutting area of 8" wide or 24" wide. 

The 24" Pcut would be good for me and they go for pretty cheap on ebay through UScutter.

I'm just trying to think what sort of vinyl stickers I'd be doing that'd be larger than 8" and I cant think of any.


----------

